# Rental Car vs Own



## Jacksdad (May 23, 2021)

I'm 7 days into my Uber career and currently renting a new vehicle incl insurances/all service etc for about $340 a week.
Can someone please give feedback whether this is my best option versus owning and paying a vehicle off.


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

What car are you renting for $340? That’s quite expensive to be honest. You could easily get something for around $250/week


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Jacksdad said:


> I'm 7 days into my Uber career and currently renting a new vehicle incl insurances/all service etc for about $340 a week.
> Can someone please give feedback whether this is my best option versus owning and paying a vehicle off.


Hi Dad. See:









Car rent service for part time Uber


Keyz have some brand new Kia 2021 from just under $300 a week or for a 7 seated model around mid $300. Might be worth checking out.




www.uberpeople.net













Every permanent driver should be leasing a car and not...


They are! $1 per kilometre is 25% less than any other state!! The per kilometre rate in Adelaide is also $1.00. (The per minute rate in Adelaide is $0.40 and in Perth $0.32.)




www.uberpeople.net





Jack


----------



## Jacksdad (May 23, 2021)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Hi Dad. See:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JACK


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

What about the third option of going back to TAFE and studying man whoring ?

But if you insist on this Uber career a new Suzuki Swift costs 120 a week plus a big write off

Your choice either a career of respect and dignity or rideshare 🤷


----------

